# Team FOrtress 2 cant find any servers or manualy connect to any via console



## graveleather (Oct 6, 2007)

*Okay so when i go to find servers nothing ever shows up even when i press reshal all button and i have no filters on at all, also i found a Team fortress 2 server Ip adress on a gaming forum (http://www.teamfortress2fort.com/forums/t/CantfindTF2FServers-16582.aspx) so i decided to try that and i doesnt connect,before when i tried servers from http://css.setti.info/servers/tf2/ all of them came up with invalid steam key size. 

also at first i didnt login to steam(stupid me) iv never played multiplayer online b4.............but now iv got steam logged on but still nothing.....i even deleted norton antivirus for fear the wirewall was the problem and also turned off windows firewall...............oh also i dont know if this is important but i havent added the game to steam yet, i installed a downloaded basic version of steam for counter strike planet that had counter strike cache files in it. *


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate,

How did you get the game? Downloaded through Steam, through torrent or just shop-brought?

Cheers,
Redeye


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

It appears that he was attempting to use a steam-emulator to play the game...which of course doesn't allow you to play online...


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

We cannot tell if that is the case Headpred so I will tackle as if it isn't until I know lol.

It may not matter anyway if the OP doesn't come back xD


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

Sorry but I used be pretty active in the Steam community and you get used to seeing questions like that all the time just to figure out they were using an emulator trying to play on a cracked server. I would go into more detail but all I would be doing would be giving instructions on how to perform illegal activity.


----------

